
Two words, Mozilla: SPEED NOW Quit fiddling and get serious - roboonya
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/15/mozilla_serious_speed/
======
beerbaron23
Firefox is/has been faster than Chrome for a while

Why do people assume Firefox is insanely slow like general knowledge, solely
based on what? benchmarks from 5 years ago?!?

Time to wake-up, Firefox is as fast as Chrome and in some cases 3x as fast.
Skeptical? well I bench-marked all these browsers and see for your-self, there
is more to a browser than Java performance solely in Octane!

LINK TO PDF FOR EASIER READ:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/58doo8csebp9l62/Bench.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/58doo8csebp9l62/Bench.pdf?dl=0)

Browsers:

Firefox 51.0.1

Chromium 58

Chrome: 56

Safari 10

Opera 42

Test Machine:

OSX El Capitan 10.11.6

Intel i5 Haswell 4440 3.1 GHZ

16GB Ram

Crucial SSD

MSi nVidia GTX 560 Ti 1GB

Benchmarks listed from fastest to slowest

Google Octane 2.0 Java:

Chromium V8: 29,615

Opera V8: 29,371

Firefox SpiderM: 27,273

Chrome: 27,191

Safari Nitro: 21,219

JetStream JavaScript:

Safari Nitro: 189

Chrome V8: 182

Chromium V8: 173

Opera V8: 171

Firefox SpiderM: 154

Kraken SunSpider Java:

Safari Nitro: 916

Chrome V8: 953

Chromium V8: 954

Firefox SpiderM: 1029

Opera V8: 1032

Speedometer Webapps Response (“To-Do” list Item interaction) Facebook Heavy:

Safari: 119

Opera: 111

Chrome: 106

Chromium: 97

Firefox: 52

MotionMark (Animation of complex scenes):

Safari: 454

Firefox: 175

Opera: 67

Chromium: N/A (1st test; Crashed, 2nd test; tab froze)

Chrome: N/A Froze twice

Google RoboHornet “All-Aspects” Real World Dynamic Living Benchmark:

Firefox: 68,580

Opera: 41,392

Chromium: 29,647

Chrome: 16,860

Safari: 29,241

Futuremark Peacekeeper Real World Benchmark:

Firefox: 5802

Chromium: 4632

Chrome: 2872

Opera: 2728

Safari: 1259

WebXPRT HTML5 +Java (Encryption, Photo & Spreadsheet):

Firefox: 567

Safari: 516

Chromium: 484

Chrome: 434

Opera: 364

Unity3D WebGL:

Firefox: 93,663

Safari: 44,176

Opera: 25,277

Chromium: 21,693

Chrome: 20,215

Adobe Flash Ultra Gaming Test (3 Pass, Medium, Heavy & Ultra)

Firefox NPAPI: 19,913 FPS: 60-57-23

Opera PPAPI: 19,000 FPS: 60-50-17

Chrome PPAPI: 18,525 FPS: 60-46-16

Safari: Not Tested

Chromium: Not Tested

